

It's Time to Say Goodbye - ldn_tech_exec1
http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=7fac71dd0dfba815e14fe7cef&id=341c11a519&e=8d09175c77

======
zinssmeister
They seem to have removed their crunchbase profile already. Pretty sure they
used to have one. The amount of shut downs lately seems slightly higher than
usual, feels like we are entering a slight shedding phase.

~~~
joeblau
I noticed that too because I was trying to figure out who bought them (Sales
Force) on Crunchbase. Entrepreneurs aren't building sustainable ideas. I think
this tightly correlates to the series A crunch.

~~~
zinssmeister
Yeah I can't wait to see the shit show in the seed stage field if this happens
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/chancebarnett/2013/10/23/sec-
job...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/chancebarnett/2013/10/23/sec-jobs-act-
title-iii-investment-being-democratized-moving-online/)

~~~
joeblau
Honestly, I think one of the key things of finding a great investor is not
just the money but the business mentorship. With crowd-funding, all you get is
money which is cool, but what most start-ups need is money + people in power
in their corner to promote their product, set up meetings with corporations
who would otherwise never listen to the startup founders, and a way to open
doors to new relationships.

------
joeblau
I'm glad I stuck with Asana.

~~~
pknight
Until they decide to shut down? Anything that's a saas can be the next one to
close. This is why I'm sticking with opensource tools that you can self host.

~~~
joeblau
What are you using for task management that is open source?

------
LaurentiuCosmin
Well, there's life after death. If you're looking for a similar do.com
alternative, you can take a look at:
[http://bit.ly/HlxzHY](http://bit.ly/HlxzHY)

------
cheeyoonlee
Can anyone recommend any other alternatives? The reasons we chose do.com over
Asana and Flow were the simplicity of the interface, great mobile app, free,
and CRM support. Totally bummed.

------
kavrick
Clicking "Update Subscription Preferences" at the bottom of the email shows
the address of who it was sent to. Might not want that everywhere.

------
cvburgess
I find it odd that they would announce a shutdown _today_ , yet they do not
have a tool to migrate data for another 2 weeks.

------
reilly3000
SFDC is in the enterprise software business, full stop. Their SMB offering is
SFDC. Was this an aqucihire?

------
tux
Do.com -- Get more done, have more fun. (and a picture of old folk) O_o This
just wrong!

~~~
mrjatx
Watch the video. Seriously, it's hilarious in an incredibly macabre way.

------
fallingmeat
Upvote for awesome title

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
Lol thanks, but it got moderated somehow

